# Craftsman Tools.



## Chris (Jun 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I took down a small box of old tools I have gathered here and there and came out with just over a hundred bucks worth of new tools.:rockin:


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't understand. Please 'splain Lucy!


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2012)

Took a bunch of old broken and just ugly craftsman tools over to Sears and they gave all brand new ones. no charge. I love the lifetime warranty.


----------



## havasu (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, I gotcha! I love their return/replacement policy!


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2012)

No questions asked. All my tools were yard sale finds or just found here and there. Some were not broken but just olld and cruddy. I am definitely sold on there policy. They have earned a customer.

 I like snap on and those truck guys but if you are not in the business they make it almost impossible to get or return things and that to me is not good. I like convenience of going to a store to buy and return things.


----------



## thomask (Sep 16, 2012)

They have never even blinked at me when I return one.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Last time I went they wouldn't return one because they couldn't find the craftsman name even tho it was definitly a craftsman design/color/shape and everything just a worn handle. Not a big deal and I understand they cant just take my word for it.


----------



## thomask (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris said:


> Last time I went they wouldn't return one because they couldn't find the craftsman name even tho it was definitly a craftsman design/color/shape and everything just a worn handle. Not a big deal and I understand they cant just take my word for it.



Do not get rid of this tool, just try another Sears.

"Ask again,don't cost nothin"


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

I will just bring it every time I go and hope for different people. It is just a screw driver but a nice large one.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Just picked up several hundred bucks worth of Craftsman hand tools from my buddy who's grandfather passed away. Also picked up an arc welder and an Ace tap and die super set and several other handy tools for a low low cost.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 18, 2012)

I understand the Snap On thing for the guys that work in shops and the trucks come to visit....  But I've bought Craftsman at the start.  Any Sears/Western Auto will exchange without receipt.  I have been buying Kobalt and Husky at Lowes and Home Depot lately.  Haven't had to exchange anything yet.  Some of the prices of wrench sets are hard to beat, and the ergonomics (fancy word, huh?) on some of the stuff, I tend to like a bit better.  Bought some rachet style combination wrench sets on sale at Christmas time last year for $20 bucks ea. (Std & Metric).


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with the snap on being for people who have access to buying them and returning them easily. Rarely do Craftsman fail me and if they do I run down the street and get new ones for free.

Here are some pics of my recent tool score.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Two more.........


----------



## Ecam (Sep 18, 2012)

That is a heck of a score!  I been around a bunch of strating out diesel mechanics that would love to have that many tools.  Like the old school c-clamps and pipe wrenches.  That wooden case for the large tap and die set looks like it might be custom built.   At least, I can't remember the last time I saw a wooden case for a tool set....


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

It is definitely a sweet score. It is my second score from the same person, I should have taken pictures of the first one.

I am a contractor and can say I have the tool to do just about anything. 

The tap and die set is an ACE Professional set with an inner super set that is an Ace 606 super set. Between that and the two can fulls I think I have every size metric and US from the smallest to 1" That alone is a sweet score.

I have my little roll a way topped off and a huge stanley store display drawer set up full and a four drawer rolling cart full of tools along with several cabinets. I really need a shop

I now have almost a complete set of screw drivers, none of which were bought in a store. 

View attachment IMG_20120918_143246.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, move to Tennessee, lots of inexpensive land, plenty of work, low taxes, no state income tax and plenty of scenery. Build a shop and oh, I have a hunting lease of 1000 acres that you'd be welcome to join.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Stop tempting me. I already want to leave here. How is the weather?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 18, 2012)

Mild winters, hot humid summers. If we get cold weather it will last for a few days. 35-55' days in winter is normal. It does get hot in the summer. Lot better than when I lived in Fla, summer wise and milder than the Ohio winters I grew up in. A few from this years trail cams 

View attachment Deer 1.jpg


View attachment Deer 2.jpg


View attachment Deer 3.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

I would move out there just to shoot one of those every year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2012)

So the new work truck had a tool box that the keys were missing, well I found a key in my garage that fit it and inside was a tool box full of Craftsman tools to add to my collection.:rockin: 

View attachment IMG_20120924_192454.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice score!


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2012)

Score after score after score this year. It's been a good one for tools.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2012)

Going through that little tool box now and wow there is a lot of sockets in there.


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 26, 2012)

Good score chris. The new compressor sounds nice as well.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2012)

Gonna go through them today and see which set it was. soaked them last night in degreaser, now they all look new and pretty.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

OK Finally got through them today and it seems to be two sets. One pretty complete and one missing a bunch and then some random ones. 260 sockets in all and some wrenches and other parts. A bunch of husly and other tools as well. 

View attachment IMG_20120930_115218.jpg


----------

